
Ask HN: next viable domain suffix after .com - alexro
The domain I'm after is already registered, unsurprisingly. And there is no business there, it just sits on the default GoDaddy parking.<p>I'm looking to register the domain with .co suffix, and later see if I can grab the .com one as well.<p>Is that a good route to go? What is the "best" domain suffix after .com?
======
keiferski
Unfortunately, there really isn't one. If you're targeting tech people, .io or
.co _might_ be okay. But if you're targeting anyone else ("regular people")
you need a .com, no questions asked.

Either change your name, buy the .com, or add a prefix or suffix to your name
(GoName.com, NameHQ.com, etc.)

(I run a naming company)

------
verganileonardo
If you are aiming tech people or startups, the .co and .io TLDs are great and
trusty. :)

------
nadinengland
The major country that you operate in: .co.uk, .us, .it, etc.

~~~
alexro
But do Google treat country level domains specifically, it gives them a boost
when a local search is performed, but lows them in the global search context?

[http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/359704/google-approves-co-
domain...](http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/359704/google-approves-co-domain-for-
international-use)

~~~
nadinengland
I wasn't aware of this, although it does make sense.

Going of the list: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains) it doesn't appear like you have much choice.

------
adrianwaj
Whatever you choose, aim to get the twitter account too.

------
aymeric
Why not .net or .org?

~~~
alexro
I'm building a commercial product, so .org isn't a good fit here. And .net to
my understanding has been greatly abused and doesn't relate to anything
specific at all. It might be not that bad for a hobby but in my case the
product targets enterprise users.

~~~
jfoster
You realize .org can be used by for-profit organizations, right? In my opinion
it's the one that users find least surprising after .com.

~~~
pasbesoin
I've had a few clients go with .org or .net . My impression is that the
general public is "aware" of .org -- there's enough of it in use -- although
they may not immediately remember that your site uses it instead of .com . I
think .net is more unusual and so perhaps confusing, for the general public.

I do wonder whether your registering a variant means that the desired .com
domain will remain renewed/tied up, gambling that you -- or a competitor --
will want to acquire it.

